# Monster Storm Coming To West!!!



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

yah!!!!!!! finally.

better show up or i am going to sue someone.

we are ready. have 3 blowers raring to go. generator ready. gas ready. food ready, chainsaw ready , cars ready ....

BRING IT ON!


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I am waiting to see how much wet snow we get from Lake Erie this coming weekend. 
I just hope it stays cold after the snow storm so the snow melts very slowly.

I can run the 2 portable electric heaters the refrigerator and freezer with the generator if things get dicey.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Please don't send any this way,I have had enough snow so far this year lol.



orangputeh said:


> yah!!!!!!! finally.
> 
> better show up or i am going to sue someone.
> 
> ...


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I’m super jealous. Winter is basically over in New Jersey. We are about to get around 2-3” of rain.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> better show up or i am going to sue someone. BRING IT ON!


No, no, no. It's going to miss you for sure now.

You have to dread the thought of the storm, bemoan the fact that your blower is barely working, chain on the saw is so dull it wouldn't cut butter, the shelves in the cupboard are bare and the tires on the cars are bald. THEN, you're guaranteed to get hit with the storm :devil: 
.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Send it our way, for gosh sakes!! We are in a drought ... apart from 3" rain expected in the next 48 hrs 


Puteh, make certain you offer no assistance to that fussy neighbor when he can't dig himself out


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> No, no, no. It's going to miss you for sure now.
> 
> You have to dread the thought of the storm, bemoan the fact that your blower is barely working, chain on the saw is so dull it wouldn't cut butter, the shelves in the cupboard are bare and the tires on the cars are bald. THEN, you're guaranteed to get hit with the storm :devil:
> .


====================================================================================================

I brought in 8 bags of rice coal after I parked the dump trailer and I have a can of 2 cycle fuel mixed with 25 to 1 fuel for the snow pups and no spare drive belt for the pups.

I was going to take the tube sand out of the truck but changed my mind as it is February......

Would it help if I do not want to put the chains on the truck until tomorrow night????:crying::sad2:


The NWS map for New York State looks down right nasty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

At least its warm enough that the fools will not be using rock salt and making a real mess of things when they start plowing.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> No, no, no. It's going to miss you for sure now.
> 
> You have to dread the thought of the storm, bemoan the fact that your blower is barely working, chain on the saw is so dull it wouldn't cut butter, the shelves in the cupboard are bare and the tires on the cars are bald. THEN, you're guaranteed to get hit with the storm :devil:
> .


people around here are freakin out like we never got a 2-3 foot storm before. the stores are mobbed, people are calling and emailing "I can't get my blower started!!!!!!". 

gesus criminy . it was a normal happening last winter.

people are dummies. 

i'll be out in my snowshoes during the height of the blizzard. i get high from the positive ions or whatever it is.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

well you're storm is going to leave us with up to three inches of wet snow which should fill in most of the pot holes around here


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

leonz said:


> I am waiting to see how much wet snow we get from Lake Erie this coming weekend.
> I just hope it stays cold after the snow storm so the snow melts very slowly.
> 
> I can run the 2 portable electric heaters the refrigerator and freezer with the generator if things get dicey.


Leonz, we have 6 - 10 inches of the wet heavy snow heading to Buffalo, looking forward to see how my 6 bladed impeller with the mod. on it works. 924086 model!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

When I was a young man I couldn't wait for snow and then get my dads car and go out driving all night. To this day I still like going out and driving in a snow storm. I like the quiet, the optics of the snow falling and just the feeling of being mostly alone.

Or maybe like Orangeputeh suggested, it's the ions :wink2:
.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> When I was a young man I couldn't wait for snow and then get my dads car and go out driving all night. To this day I still like going out and driving in a snow storm. I like the quiet, the optics of the snow falling and just the feeling of being mostly alone.
> 
> Or maybe like Orangeputeh suggested, it's the ions :wink2:
> .


I drove big rigs form Detroit to south holland, ill, for a couple of years, had plenty of nights leaving SH. catching that lake Michigan snow machine driving through bumper high snow making tracks for the snow plow


----------



## AriensPro1128 (Nov 9, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog My brother was the same way. It was back in the 70s but he would put chains on the rwd vehicle and off we would go just driving aimlessly. He was in his early 20s at the time. We stopped to see if we could help anyone that was stuck.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> When I was a young man I couldn't wait for snow and then get my dads car and go out driving all night. To this day I still like going out and driving in a snow storm. I like the quiet, the optics of the snow falling and just the feeling of being mostly alone.
> 
> Or maybe like Orangeputeh suggested, it's the ions :wink2:
> .


i still do that. i go to the high school parking lot and have a blast spinning around and doing all kinds of 360's. last time the cops tried to throw me out and i told them i was practising before going out on the freeway. i really do practise as my subaru with awd acts differently from a 2wd or my locked in 4wd toyota truck.

so it's important to practise. the cops let me have my fun even though i'm over 60.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> i still do that. i go to the high school parking lot and have a blast spinning around and doing all kinds of 360's. last time the cops tried to throw me out and i told them i was practising before going out on the freeway. i really do practise as my subaru with awd acts differently from a 2wd or my locked in 4wd toyota truck.
> 
> so it's important to practise. the cops let me have my fun even though i'm over 60.


Over 60 is the new Over 30. Us old guys need some fun. 
Think I will still pass on a 3 ft snow fall however, don't need that much fun...


----------



## Macplee (Feb 17, 2018)

Snow season is done on Boston. Getting a ton of rain tomorrow and Friday. Thankfully because my Snowblowers are in the basement for some upgrades and nonfunctional at the moment.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Praying for lots of snow for you folks who want it!


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Aldfam4, buy aerosol cans of fluid film quick so you can throw the crap back in the road, that is what I am going to do.

I will be back after perry mason is over.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Just make sure it stays oot there. I don't want any of it's after birth showing up in my hood.k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

ouirsdref


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

about 6 inches so far. 10-18 more today and more on friday.

so far so good. i'll use 3 blowers to do 3 passes each to be fair to them. no favorites played.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> about 6 inches so far. 10-18 more today and more on friday.
> 
> so far so good. i'll use 3 blowers to do 3 passes each to be fair to them. no favorites played.


Made me laugh, great post!:grin:


----------



## solsun (Dec 27, 2017)

jtclays said:


> buzzard, We're supposed to get 3-4" around noon and then back to rain again. 60 degrees last 2 days and mid 40's tomorrow
> For people not familiar with Michigan, there's only 2 seasons here. Winter and construction. I don't know what they base their road building engineering on, but it simply does not work. This is over on the East side by buzzard, but you could switch the road name and make it over by us on West side and nobody that lives here would see any difference. It's actually quite pathetic. I've got one Blizzac shredded on a cracked aluminum rim and one Ultra Grip flat on a dented steel rim this season.:crying:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYAqu3fg_-I




The state of Metro Detroit roads is embarrassing. Thankfully I don’t have to go near mound. 

Last year they ‘fixed’ 12 mile in Farmington Hills, now the area that weren’t repaired are failing. I had to get rid of my nice car since the roads were just trashing it. In two years I replaced 10 tires and one rim which was covered by the wheel/tire insurance I got when I bought with the car.

Rant over sorry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I don’t know what the heck is going on but, now I’m forecasted for 12-18 inches lol. Wacky March New Jersey winters.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

iwould be getting 18 inches plus if it was snow grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> I don’t know what the heck is going on but, now I’m forecasted for 12-18 inches lol. Wacky March New Jersey winters.


Supposed to be a big soaker here in Jackson. Winds 30 to 60! Batten down the hatches!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i use the 3 blowers mainly to test them out after servicing. the hs624 has been my steady for the last 7-8 winters. it blows snow alamost as well as a 928. the newest edition is a hs80 which is smaller and easier to move around. it works well but definately needs an impeller kit. only throw snow about 10-15 feet.

the big surprise is the hs1128 that i just built. i did the neighbors drive with berm in about 5 minutes. not exaggerating. and it threw snow so far i had to dial it down a notch because it was going into another driveway.

very happy with this. it is big and heavy and i will just use it to impress or to make some extra moulah. a big job blower.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

JT: years ago I remember the state was going to repave I-96 in my area. folks farther west in the metro area complained because their section of I-96 wouldn't be repaved until the following year so to shut them up the state changed the mix and thinned it out so 10 more miles could be repaved, the roadway fell apart about as fast as they put it down
.
.been snowing since noon around here, the wet heavy stuff but the roads are just a slushy mess and there is nothing on the walkways to need a snowblower for


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

We got a bunch of snow the other day. Now we've been having 40 degree weather here and it's been melting off. way it's going, we should be down to the ground in a week or so.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

leonz said:


> Aldfam4, buy aerosol cans of fluid film quick so you can throw the crap back in the road, that is what I am going to do.
> 
> I will be back after perry mason is over.


I just put some on the blowers in anticipation of 8-14 inches of wet heavy snow, we're going to get tonight. I might try to shoot some video.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

solsun: a few of my co-workers take mound rd. and a good friend is at stephens and mound, I guess he takes ryan to and from the house. the storm left enough snow to have to broom off the sidewalks around here, blew the seals on the motor of the leaf blower so I don't have that option


----------



## Railbender (Jan 2, 2018)

The big storm has come and gone. I measured 9" this morning. (We had 60"+ Dec 25 & 26.) Now the sun is shinning but everything is closed, schools, bus service, etc. I'm finished blowing for the day.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

HCBPH said:


> We got a bunch of snow the other day. Now we've been having 40 degree weather here and it's been melting off. way it's going, we should be down to the ground in a week or so.


* If only we can be that lucky!!! might be getting something the beginning of next week here.:surprise::surprise:*


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * If only we can be that lucky!!! might be getting something the beginning of next week here.:surprise::surprise:*


38ºf here so what snow is left over from yesterdays storm is quickly melting


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

so far this storm is almost living up to the hype. 12 inches last night. light and fluffy so it did not take long.

neighbor a couple doors down broke an impeller shear pin and asked me to replace. took maybe 2 minutes and she tried to give me 20 bucks. i wouldn't take it so she said we would bake me some chocolate chip cookies.

ya I'll take those.

then she invited me to go to Hawaii on Sunday. maybe the wife won't realize I'm missing for the next 10 days.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

68 here in Denver.


----------



## AriensPro1128 (Nov 9, 2014)

orangeputeh hasn't posted since friday about the west coast storm. his internet must be out. i hope everything is alright.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

maybe he's on a flight to hawaii


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

AriensPro1128 said:


> orangeputeh hasn't posted since friday about the west coast storm. his internet must be out. i hope everything is alright.


just been super happy busy. 36 plus inches in the last 3 days. picked up a couple lucrative snow blowing jobs and made enough gas money for the next couple months. helped a couple people with repairs also. actually turned down some work . there are only 24 hours in a day and when someone calls or emails at 7 pm and you have already been up for 14 hours you have to say no. I'm almost 62 for christs sake.

30-35 years ago i could work around the clock when big money was to be made.

so overall , it has been a good weekend. more on the way next weekend. for such a dry winter ( only about 25 inches before this ) . seems like mother nature is playing catch up.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tdipaul said:


> maybe he's on a flight to hawaii


my wife wouldn't let me go with my neighbor. don't know why.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> my wife wouldn't let me go with my neighbor. don't know why.


Empathy for the neighbor I would guess.......:smile_big:


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> I don’t know what the heck is going on but, now I’m forecasted for 12-18 inches lol. Wacky March New Jersey winters.


tell me about our wacky nj winters, montague got 16 inches on friday going by my yard stick in a sheltered spot on my deck, i'm on the generator since friday afternoon. thankful we have both sat tv and internet and 500 gallons of propane, jcp&l is saying maybe the power will be back on by early thursday am . now noaa is reporting we might see 4 to 8 more with possibly higher amounts in the upper elevations starting tuesday eve through wed late . guess since i see the monument all the time and sit at over 1400 feet it will be the higher amount


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

should add,what starts out west almost always winds up on the east side. sometimes it picks up gulf warming sometimes like with what's coming from off NC's outer banks . 

crazy march this year yet not much out of the normal, robins,starlings and grackles show up from the south dragging snow with them within a few days time


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

the birds are going crazy at our feeders so hopefully that means more snow.

this morning it was 8 degrees below zero.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> the birds are going crazy at our feeders so hopefully that means more snow.
> 
> this morning it was 8 degrees below zero.


i'd love to put mine back up for the birds, just we have about a 800 pound black 4 legged problem that loves bird feed out of where ever he had bedded down back out 

don't want this coming from the west side storm quin that is going to be another noreaster here, acuweather just doubled the guess to 12 wet inches,


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Looks like I'll be getting the blower out tomorrow morning !! They were saying 5-9", it's really blowing.
.


----------

